
Nonfiction books of past 25 years - sogen
https://slate.com/human-interest/2019/11/50-best-nonfiction-books.html
======
jgalt212
I was relatively umoved by this list.

If you have a hankering for good non-fiction, I'd start with the list of
Pulizter Prize winners.

[https://www.pulitzer.org/prize-winners-by-
category/223](https://www.pulitzer.org/prize-winners-by-category/223)

~~~
sogen
cool, thanks!

